
Open Your Eyes, The Talent Is Out There Edition - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/open-your-eyes-the-talent-is-out-there-edition-662001f850ce#.1gnarsn0y
======
minimaxir
Keep the original article title as-is when submitting to HN.

~~~
DinahDavis
Fixed

